# Kaulquappen



## Tanny (25. Apr. 2014)

Hallo allerseits,
ich brauche mal fachliche Hilfe.
Ich vermute, daß die Kaulquappen, die bei mir schwimmen mindestens 2 verschiedene, eventuell auch 3 sind.
Die schwarzen vermute ich mal sind die __ Kröten.
Aber da sind auch gräuliche und schwarze, die eine andere, kürzere Form haben.
Sind das andere?
Ich habe mal versucht, das zu fotografieren:
 

 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Justus1 (29. Apr. 2014)

die sind ja süß Super vielleicht hast du noch ein Bild wenn sie schlüpfen


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
genau das interessiert mich auch, denn bei mir sieht es genau so aus!


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2014)

Justus1 schrieb:


> vielleicht hast du noch ein Bild wenn sie schlüpfen


Die sind doch schon geschlüpft, jetzt wird gefressen und gewachsen und dann durchlaufen sie nur noch eine Metamorphose. Fertig sind die Mini-Erdkröten, die dann tatsächlich erst einmal kleiner als die jetzigen Kaulquappen sind. Und dann heißt es wieder "Fressen und Wachsen" - und aufpassen, dass man nicht selber gefressen wird.


----------



## Tanny (29. Apr. 2014)

wenn ich es mitbekomme, wie sie sich langsam verändern, werde ich es auf jeden Fall fotografieren

....aber ich scheine eher wenig mitzubekommen...
gestern ist mein erster Bienenschwarm (riesig) abgegangen und ich habe nichts gemerkt...
da musste erst eine Reiterin fragen, was da für eine komische schwarze Pflanze aus der Konifere wächst....
...und dann ging hier alles gaaaanz schnell ...(ohne Regen, aber in dunkler "(Bienen)wolke"....

Jetzt habe ich ein neues Volk

LG
Kirstin

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,

Deine Bienen sind schneller als die Krötenbabys. Da entwickeln sich erst die nach und nach die Beinchen, dann bildet sich das Schwänzchen zurück und dann versuchen sie an Land zu krabbeln. Das dauert schon ein paar Tage. Und es passiert auch nicht bei allen gleichzeitig. Wenn Du jeden Tag einmal schaust, solltest Du das schon mitbekommen.


----------



## Titran (29. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Kistin

Bei mir tummeln sich auch einige hundert im Teich, der grösste Teil bei mir sind Erdklöten,
hab aber auch Kaulquappen vom __ Teichfrosch gesichtet, haben eine ganz andere Farbe.


----------



## Tanny (29. Apr. 2014)

ich werde auf jeden Fall genau aufpassen ...
..und der Fotoapparat ist immer griffbereit..

__ Frösche habe ich bisher noch nie gesichtet (__ Kröten schon) aber ich höre alljährlich das Konzert von Moorfröschen. 
Es ist mir noch nicht einmal gelungen, sie zu sichten. 
Ich glaube, sie halten sich in den umliegenden Entwässerungsgräben der Weidefläche auf. 

Im Tümpel leben auf jeden Fall Teich- und Kammmolche - die sehe ich jedes Jahr - 
und beim Algen fischen muss ich im Sommer immer alles genau durchschauen, 
weil die kleinen __ Molche ohne Wasser ja noch nicht überlebenund es verfangen sich immer wieder mal 
welche in den Algen und landen im Kecher. 

Ansonsten finden sich im Tümpel auch noch __ Blutegel und Libellenlarven und unzählige kleine und große 
Unterwasserkrabbler, die ich nicht kenne. 
Es lebt eben ziemlich im Tümpel 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2014)

So sieht der Entwicklungsstand der Kaulquappen heute aus. 
Sie halten sich seit meiner "Überschwemmung" geballt im überschwemmten Gebiet auf: 

       

Außerdem habe ich heute noch eine Biene entdeckt, die am Wasserrand zum Trinken kam: 

    

...und dann war da noch etwas ganz spannendes: 
Eine Libellenlarve hat sich vor meinen Augen eine Kaulquappe geschnappt und begonnen, sie zu verspeisen. 
Leider habe ich den Fang selbst nicht filmen können, da meine Camera gerade aus war. 
Aber ich habe versucht, das Fressen zu filmen. 
Man muss sehr genau hinschauen - etwa in der Mitte des einen Films hängt sie mit der Kaulquappe. 
Bei dem anderen Film gehe ich mit einem Stock rein und da entfleucht sie aus dem Bild. 

Libellenlarve1514_zps0e4f4fa7.mp4 Video by SchimmelhofSH | Photobucket

LibellenlarvefrisstKaulquappe010514_zps2d69a8a7.mp4 Video by SchimmelhofSH | Photobucket

...und hier landet ein __ Wasserläufer: 

300414Wasserlaumlufer_zps4df6a7cc.mp4 Video by SchimmelhofSH | Photobucket



Den __ Blutegel, der dort plötzlich wuselte, habe ich leider verpasst 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (27. Mai 2014)

An den Tümpeln sind keine Kaulquappen mehr zu sehen. 
Ich denke mal, die meisten wurden stark dezimiert von den Libellenlarven (wie jedes Jahr) und der Rest sitzt unsichtbar im __ Schilf. 
Aber: im Mini entwickeln sie sich prächtig .....ich hoffe, Ihr könnt sie erkennen:


----------



## Titran (27. Mai 2014)

Bei mir tummeln sich noch unzählige Kaulquappen im Teich, trotz Molch und Libellenlarven


----------



## Andreas A. (27. Mai 2014)

Bei mir ist es wie bei Kirstin. Alle Kaulquappen im Teich aufgefressen. Ich hatte Erdkröten-Laich und __ Grasfrosch-Laich. Den Grasfrosch-Laich habe ich in eine Wanne gebracht, da ich schon weiß, das an Kaulquappen nicht viel übrig bleibt. Leider wurden die Kaulquappen in der Wanne von Elstern dezimiert, bis ich ein Gitter drauf gelegt habe.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tanny (30. Mai 2014)

Bei den Kaulquappen im Mini sieht man jetzt einen "Ansatz" von Beinentwicklung


----------



## Tanny (8. Juni 2014)

Heute habe ich mal wieder eine der Kaulquappen für eine kurze Fotosession aus dem Mini gefischt 
Die Kleinen entwickeln sich rasant - und sind schon ganz schön flink.
Langsam wird es schwierig, sie überhaupt im Mini zu finden - geschweige denn, zu erwischen


----------



## maarkus (8. Juni 2014)

Bei mir hüpft es rings um den Teich herum 
Sind einige durchgekommen


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2014)

Am 12. habe ich eher zufällig, als ich die Schwimmblätter abfischte 
(einige sind umgezogen in den Tümpel, weil es im Mini zuviel wurde) 
wieder eine der (ehemaligen) Kaulquappen im Ketcher gehabt und natürlich gleich ein Fotos gemacht 
- und einen Tag später war der Schwanz weg:


----------



## Titran (14. Juni 2014)

Bis auf ein paar haben alle den Teich verlassen, manche mitten am Nachmittag bei über 34C. Der Rest wird in den nächsten Tagen auch noch ausziehen


----------

